# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  #BAM #BeforeAndAfterMondays Filling it In 67-Year-Old Woman (1730 grafts): Carlos K

## Billena

This 67-year-old woman underwent a follicular unit transplantation (FUT) session with Dr. Carlos K. Wesley in which a total of 1730 grafts were placed  

Her hair follicles were incubated in autologous (her own) platelet rich plasma (PRP) throughout the duration of the procedure.  This, combined with an ATP-containing storage solution has been shown to enhance survival of transplanted hairs.

As with all of Dr. Wesleys patients, she was *NOT* required to shave her hair for the procedure.  As a result, this patient was able to return comfortably to work and social activities within approximately 7-10 days of his procedure.

The patient returned one year after her procedure and images of the patient can be seen below.

----------


## MarieEvo

Here are her pattern pictures

----------


## MarieEvo

Heres a picture of her donor area 😊

----------

